# Acacia Lunar scale, or.....??



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So my trusty £8 scales from eBay seem to have had their day - weight wandering all over the place!

While £8 for 8 months regular use is probably the best bang per buck I can hope for, the chance for an upgrade cannot be passed up!

The acacia pearl is too big for my Gaggia classic, the acacia lunar is horrifically expensive, but look are small, attractive and have all the features I could ask for.

The other option I am aware of is the Brewista, but not as keen on the look.

Has anyone used both and have any comments that might help me decide whether or not to spend double just because the acacia is prettier??

Any other options I should look into?

Thanks!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Correction - lunar is triple the price!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have had several different scales although not the brewista. I can say that the lunar is the scale that you will not feel the need to change. It's the end game.

The scale is fast (no more ending the shot then waiting to see if you guessed right). It fits on your drip tray. It's low profile so you can fit a larger cup under the group. It has a little rubber mat that both protects the top and acts as a portafilter support. It includes a calibration weight so it's accurate. It's rechargeable but the charge lasts for ages. You can set how long before it auto-turns off (no more losing your weight before you saw it). It auto tares - a small thing but you miss it when it's not there. It has a Bluetooth app capable of all sorts of things that I never use. Yes, it's outrageously expensive but if I broke mine tomorrow (and I have dropped mine - idiot!) I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

That's what I am worried about - I am blatantly going to buy the Lunar, I am just cross at myself for wanting to spend so much on a set of scales!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

The thing is, you won't think about cost after they arrive. You'll just be pleased that that bit of your kit works.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> That's what I am worried about - I am blatantly going to buy the Lunar, I am just cross at myself for wanting to spend so much on a set of scales!


You won't regret it. Ditto everything Obnic says! the Lunar is like a reliable best friend


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

There's also a Bonavita scale that looks similar to Brewista scales (make 1).

I haven't heard much feedback on it, tho.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

These are amazing scales if you are going to use all of the functionality. I had a set and they looked great. I sold them as I was using the weigh and time functions only. I now use Hario scales which don't look as pretty but do all that I need them to do


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

@Obnic @MildredM I'm interested in the auto tare and timer mode.

Am I right that the timer starts from the moment you put the cup on the scales? So, I would place the cup and start the brew at the same time and, providing coffee hits the cup within 15 seconds, if keeps counting and then will stop when it senses no more coffee hitting the cup (i.e. The end of the brew)?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

working dog said:


> . I now use Hario scales which don't look as pretty but do all that I need them to do


Thanks for heads up on the Hario, but think too large for my small Classic.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> Thanks for heads up on the Hario, but think too large for my small Classic.


Your scales will be worth more than your machine


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your scales will be worth more than your machine


Not wrong - just don't tell my wife


----------



## MikeBookham (Sep 3, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> Thanks for heads up on the Hario, but think too large for my small Classic.


Also the issue with the Hario scales is that they aren't waterproof, I had a spillage on mine when using a clever dripper and it killed the scales. So I'm not using my replacement on the espresso machine.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

working dog said:


> I now use Hario scales which don't look as pretty but do all that I need them to do


That's funny. I went the other way. I had the Hario but found them too slow for espresso so went lunar.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

> Am I right that the timer starts from the moment you put the cup on the scales?


I have a feeling this may be the convincer...

You put your cup on the scale and it tares. The timer starts when the first drop of espresso hits the cup or you can start it as you lift your lever. The choice is yours.

Here's the manual: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0374/4685/files/Lunarmanual.pdf?1395890442067942324

Page 14 onwards discusses timing modes.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Bother bother bother and more bother, have just measured drip tray as mine has a small lip at the front and guess what? those pesky, sexy looking and v expensive lunars fit with about 0.5mm to spare ..... would you credit it, something else to add to 'tut' list £££'s


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Damn this thread has got me wanting a lunar again.

Last time I looked they were hard to source in the UK - that changed?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Damn this thread has got me wanting a lunar again.
> 
> Last time I looked they were hard to source in the UK - that changed?


Nope

lunar scales uk


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Who can sort out a group purchase discount??


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Obnic said:


> I have a feeling this may be the convincer...


Sadly you are right - "triangle & square" is exactly what I need.

Bugger.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Horsham coffee roasters give 10% off a first purchase and have in stock = "only" £216....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hells teeth - perhaps I have selective amnesia but I'm sure I paid £185 about 18 months ago. Is that the devalued pound at work?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

My Brewista Mk1 have never let me down and there are multiple functions depending on how you brew. Importantly they are also very slim so even with spouts or a tall cup you can still use them with a drip tray in place. Only you can decide if >£200 for a set of scales is worth while. Not for me thanks!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I own the lunar and they're amazing.

however cheap Amazon/ebay jewelry scales with a bit of sellotape on the battery cover to stop the splashes is by far the most cost effective solution - I used these for ages and they're still going strong now, can't complain for £7!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

forzajuve said:


> Only you can decide if >£200 for a set of scales is worth while. Not for me thanks!


Oh, it is definitely not worthwhile....but they are quite pretty....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Hells teeth - perhaps I have selective amnesia but I'm sure I paid £185 about 18 months ago. Is that the devalued pound at work?


Yep....


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep....


Thank god we had all "had enough of experts" by last June!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

+1 for £7 scales. I use a bit of duck tape over the battery edge and have suffered no issues with water ingress. The decent espresso scales might be another option once they're available. Not cheap but a lot less than acaia. In my opinion if you're itching to spend that king of money upgrade your machine or grinder.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

rob177palmer said:


> Not wrong - just don't tell my wife


IMO the beauty of them is that nobody would guess - unless they're also a coffee nut - how expensive they are. The perfect secretive purchase, at least that's what I heard...erm from a friend....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> IMO the beauty of them is that nobody would guess - unless they're also a coffee nut - how expensive they are. The perfect secretive purchase, at least that's what I heard...erm from a friend....


I have to confess, I love a secret purchase. I'm getting to be quite an expert at it actually


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Have upgraded every hidden bit of my Classic, PID etc and even new burrs on my Jolly.

Delighted by the quality of espresso produced (bang per buck) from current setup. I'm softening the wife up for a K30 when upgraditis really hits!

The scales upgrade is simply to replace broken cheap ones and get the "end game" option so I don't need to think about upgrading scales again.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Reading the Brewista manual, it does also have the auto-tare & simultaneous auto-start setting, which is what I need.

FFS this shouldn't be so hard to decide! I'm going out to buy some vinyl to take my mind off this for a sort while.....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Buying the lunar's doesn't make sense , using them everyday does .


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> Buying the lunar's doesn't make sense , using them everyday does .


Haha - brilliant


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Another question on functionality please.

Assuming the auto tare and auto timer mode, does the timer automatically stop when you stop the brew, and water stops hitting the cup?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Scratch that - have read the manual - yes it stops automatically when the shot stops.

Very clever and well thought out functions.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Reading the Brewista manual, it does also have the auto-tare & simultaneous auto-start setting, which is what I need.
> 
> FFS this shouldn't be so hard to decide! I'm going out to buy some vinyl to take my mind off this for a sort while.....


Brewista auto start for espresso imo is not fit for purpose. I have them - they're great though I'd love to hear anyone using them consistently in anything other than full manual mode


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Brewista auto start for espresso imo is not fit for purpose.


Excellent - this is exactly the sort of opinion I need to justify the greater expense









I have been watching a review video and the timer in auto start / auto tare mode doesn't seem to automatically stop when flow ceases?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

That's right


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> That's right


Well that's just daft.

Surely you stop the timer on a stopwatch when the shot ceases, so an automatic function should replicate that.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MikeBookham said:


> Also the issue with the Hario scales is that they aren't waterproof, I had a spillage on mine when using a clever dripper and it killed the scales. So I'm not using my replacement on the espresso machine.


I did the same - covered them in coffee. Thinking I killed them, I bought a second set for £32.94 (isn't amazon history great ?) Next day, my soaked scales burst into life and are still working 2 years on. Still a cheaper option

Mrs WD now has the other set for weighing craft 'stuff'


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Obnic said:


> That's funny. I went the other way. I had the Hario but found them too slow for espresso so went lunar.


They don't register the first g sometimes if the flow isn't fast but these work fine when the espresso is pouring normally. Nothing at all wrong with the lunar and they look far prettier than probably any other scales out there - they are great scales but it felt like I was cheating them by using only the time and weight functionality.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

kennyboy993 said:


> Brewista auto start for espresso imo is not fit for purpose. I have them - they're great though I'd love to hear anyone using them consistently in anything other than full manual mode


I use for espresso on Auto 4. Works well, but yes it does not auto stop, you have to press the TIME button to stop the timer. This would be better if it was automated, might be a consideration if you have button phobia!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

PS. i'm referring to v1, I don't know the specific differences in v2.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

All of the above! The lunar scales are awesome. Worth it? Yes, can't fault them - accurate, easy to use, perfect size, reliable and just lovely.

I liked the brewista scales though, they worked well and are a good size on the tray.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope
> 
> lunar scales uk


Holy moly! Hadn't realised they'd gone up this much! Revising my 'worth it' comment!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In the coffee game there is more value in saving your cash and looking at the machine and grinder than buying over £200 scales.

I had some ( i paid considerably less than £200 for mine ages ago ) , but I bought em coz id bought everything else and was hankering after another coffee related purchase .

They are good , are they £220 good , nope.....If I had the choice when I had a sliva of those scales or putting it towards a PID or a grinder , then , id have done the later .


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's opinions on these. I am seeking the functionality that the Acaia offer but am unsure of the cost.

Frankly, £90 for the brewista is hardly "cheap" and is wasted money if I am left still wanting the Acaia.

I don't really need to save towards a big upgrade at this stage - I'll arrange a "shiny new thing fund" when we really need it.

I need to decide whether the (nicer appearance and the) added functionality of a proper auto-timer is worth the extra £120.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I will repeat myself... https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bonavita-auto-tare-gram-scale

I have had few cheap scales, Hario, Brewista mk I and Pearl. I liked Brewista the most, apart from the reliability issues. Pearl is great, really fast and nice overall, but I probably wouldn't buy them again. Why? They are fancy and all that, but they don't improve anything in the cup.

In regards the timer, is it really that difficult to click start/stop? Maybe it's less of a problem for espresso, but not being able to stir, move the brewer, wipe the scales or bump the counter (things that can happen...) is a bit crazy.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

PPapa said:


> I will repeat myself... https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bonavita-auto-tare-gram-scale.


Noted - thank you







have to admit I need to read more into those.



PPapa said:


> I liked Brewista the most, apart from the reliability issues.


Can you elaborate on issues please?



PPapa said:


> In regards the timer, is it really that difficult to click start/stop?


Definitely take that point, my thinking was if I pay a lot for scales, I want them to be well thought out. If they autostart they should auto stop! Granted that seems to cost another £120.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

My Brewistas went through 4 sets of batteries in a week and I returned them. Lots of others had the same issue, while some got lucky with a good set.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

My point is only that the lunar is the end game in scales. There's nothing better, and they work really well too.

But then I already have a brilliant grinder and machine. If I didn't, then I'd probably spend money on these first.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It sounds like you've convinced yourself to buy the Lunar scales. For espresso you'll not use much of the functionality.

As others have said, you'll have the best scales available but they'll add nothing in the cup. Sometimes having something that is a bit bling is good enough reason to part with your hard earned.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

PPapa said:


> I will repeat myself... https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bonavita-auto-tare-gram-scale


So this got me interested. However, it simply doesn't fit on the Pro-700 drip tray, which is a shame. Unless part of it is immediately below the E-61 exhaust pipe... Splash!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's a lot of talk about the price of the scale here. To my thinking the *price *is the amount of money paid to the seller to obtain the scale. The *value *is the usefulness to me and can never be determined in terms of money (just a figure). Surely to some people a holiday in the sun, for example, costing hundreds of pounds is value to one person, but another person may prefer to spend hundreds of pounds on a diamond ring. A fast car versus a new bathroom suit. An expensive bottle of wine versus a good cup of coffee!

Price and value often get muddled, in my opinion. I had a lot of experience of that for the first 20 years of my life from a father who knew the price of everything but the value of nothing.

Just saying . . .


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

This thread has piqued my interest. I did get as far as trying to order one from Horsham but the 10% discount does not apply.

I have Brewista scales, and had hoped to be able to have them automatically start the timer when the first drop hits the cup, but they just aren't sensitive enough. Can any L1 & Lunar owners confirm whether or not the Lunars are sufficiently sensitive to work in this way?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

drude said:


> Can any L1 & Lunar owners confirm whether or not the Lunars are sufficiently sensitive to work in this way?


Sorry mate. Yes, first drop registers. And the weight keeps pace with the flow. No lag. Sorry. I'm sure the better answer for your wallet was: no, at least a fl.ounce before the scale twitches and final weight only fixed 15s after shot completed.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Sorry mate. Yes, first drop registers. And the weight keeps pace with the flow. No lag. Sorry. I'm sure the better answer for your wallet was: no, at least a fl.ounce before the scale twitches and final weight only fixed 15s after shot completed.


Haha


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

drude said:


> This thread has piqued my interest. I did get as far as trying to order one from Horsham but the 10% discount does not apply.
> 
> I have Brewista scales, and had hoped to be able to have them automatically start the timer when the first drop hits the cup, but they just aren't sensitive enough. Can any L1 & Lunar owners confirm whether or not the Lunars are sufficiently sensitive to work in this way?


Yes they will work in this way.

there is however a problem , in the Auto Tare mode with timer start , if nothing hits the cup within 15 secs the timer will stop. (Basically if your pre infusion goes beyond 10-15 secs the timer stops)

I reported this problem and posted it , But no one seemed interested at the time , TBH I use them in manual mode and they are so quick it's not really an issue to do this .


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@drude. Absolutely they are.

I had a series 1 set of Brewista and fortunately they were trouble free for me but limited in functionality and sensitivity compared to the Lunar.

I use mine on Droplet and Square Modes. Square to weigh dose. Droplet when pulling shot. Timer and weighing start automatically on detection of flow and stop either with detecting steady or negative weight. So stops if you remove cups from overflow on the L1.

Expensive yes....... but well worth it in my book.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks @Snakehips (I think...it's been a while since the forum has tempted me towards an expensive purchase)


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Yes they will work in this way.
> 
> there is however a problem , in the Auto Tare mode with timer start , if nothing hits the cup within 15 secs the timer will stop. (Basically if your pre infusion goes beyond 10-15 secs the timer stops)
> 
> I reported this problem and posted it , But no one seemed interested at the time , TBH I use them in manual mode and they are so quick it's not really an issue to do this .


Just tested on mine........ In droplet mode I can wait a full minute before any flow hits the cup and it still starts weighing and the timer auto starts after 1g as it should.

Edit: If I recall correctly the 15 sec time out is after you manually start the timer and because of lack of flow, 15 seconds timing a steady weight, the timer stops. I could be wrong.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Just tested on mine........ In droplet mode I can wait a full minute before any flow hits the cup and it still starts weighing and the timer auto starts after 1g as it should.
> 
> Edit: If I recall correctly the 15 sec time out is after you manually start the timer and because of lack of flow, 15 seconds timing a steady weight, the timer stops. I could be wrong.


Mine are exactly the same at Thecatlinux's, I think I mentioned it to you a bit ago . . . I simply use the auto mode where everything starts when the droplets hit the cup (and count in my head for pi).


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies - so many enablers on here


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

Being able to accurately monitor and, more importantly, control weight in/weight out has definitely improved the quality and consistency of my shots. I am more than happy with my Lunar.


----------



## jwCrema (Jul 23, 2017)

A bit late to make the thread, but when my cheap Amazon scale wanders in weight, I just give it a quick vacuum, or shot of compressed air and it is as good as new. I've had the same scale for probably three years running now....

If your espresso machine will do gravimetric dosing the whole scenario for the Lunar goes dark.


----------

